# Alabama River Yellow Cats 19/20 Aug



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Went last night and this morning in search of Yellowcats and as you can see we got'em. Best bite I have been on in a long time. Tried some old spots that have not done well for me in a while and they paid off this time. Had a few Blue Cats get in the way but 95% Yellows. This should fill the freezer nicely.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

DAMN!!!!! Nice job.:notworthy:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome man you got some pigs....


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats how you hit a lick.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Where on the Alabama (generally). I have a place between Millers Ferry and Selma.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Dang man! I'd love to have a stringer like that during a tournament. :thumbup:


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

them some hogs right there


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Where on the Alabama (generally). I have a place between Millers Ferry and Selma.


Below Claiborne.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice job, how big is the pig?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Nice job, how big is the pig?


Dont know, the only scales I had that would work bottomed out at 50. Probably not much more than that though. The other one weighed 43.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

What were you using as bait?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> What were you using as bait?


Bream. Some stumpknockers and bluegill.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Did they all come on live bait?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep, it was all live bait.


----------

